# Pics of Cupid



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero didnt want to cooperate with the camera much today so its mostly Cupid. Sorry for the mess on my desk, I dont have an excuse Im just messy

He looks so innocent.....
















and then BAM....troublemaker!
























Aero decides to join in the destruction








Must Kill computer!!








Im gonna jump I swear, Ill do it.








Closeup








Playing with a piece of jute








Cupid getting scritches, hes an attention hog








Preenfest 2011


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

and finally some pinnie pics I dont know why Im so fascinated by pinfeathers lol
































and some compensation for me combing through his back


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

You have such beautiful cockatiels! Great pics, too.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it! I love the Photo of Aero trying to pick off the sticker from the computer.

Lulu has been successful in popping off those little circle thingys on top of the laptops on numerous occassions. RIDICULOUS! lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes very cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! What a ham!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww, so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous  my babies have loads of pin feathers if you wanna borrow one


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. I like squishing the white tube off them and I find thats when the babies are the cutest when their covered in pinnies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The first baby has loads coming away on his crest


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww. Since Cupids been molting Ive been trying to decide if his face is getting more white or not but I cant decide  I did find a couple pinns on his face that look white when I squished them open but its so hard to tell because his face is already so light. He lost a tail feather last week though so that will be coming in in a couple weeks but man I wish hed lose some wing flights so he can start flying again


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

they are both so cute!


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> and finally some pinnie pics I dont know why Im so fascinated by pinfeathers lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mojo has the same little studs!! I know they are feathers..but does that mean they are molting??


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you find alot of them and alot of feathers falling off then yes.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

What a sweet little fellow and he's so beautiful too. Love the captions, mine also like to destroy computers every chance they get. lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Ann I think most birds like destroying laptops I know both of mine do!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

wow wow wow beautiful pics and your tiels are really amazing


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

nikol witch said:


> wow wow wow beautiful pics and your tiels are really amazing


Thank you


----------

